# Shoe Dresser



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Built the shoe dresser from www.ana-white.com
It came out pretty good. Built from pine 1x's


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

nice low profile design. when closed, it looks like a built in.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That a great idea and it looks great. Nice job.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Very nice. I like the design, as others have said it looks like a built in.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

First thought I had was to show my SO, then I relized I would have to make like 10 of them that were floor to ceiling. Love the idea though and looks good.


----------

